# Long-haired Chi Owners: I Need Your Help!



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

My sister has decided that she wants a Chi. She's seen a picture of a long-haired Chi and said it was gorgeous. But she says that she's leaning toward the short-haireds more because she just hasn't found any long-haireds that are very pretty. I told her that there were lots and lots of gorgeous babies on here (both long and short!), so I'm asking for pictures submitted of all the long haired babies to show my sister. I know that she and I both would appreciate it!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I think one pic of Minx and Brooke would sell her on the long hairs... I think they're two of the prettiest long haired chis on here.

Not that all the others aren't pretty... but Cooper has a big crush on little Minx.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

There are TONS of beautiful Chis on here, I was just hoping to get several pictures in this one post so that she wouldn't have to search everywhere. The poor thing has dial-up and I don't want to overload her computer!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I think one pic of Minx and Brooke would sell her on the long hairs... I think they're two of the prettiest long haired chis on here.
> 
> Not that all the others aren't pretty... but Cooper has a big crush on little Minx.


 i second that i am amazed at how beautiful they are i think all you need is pics of them theres nothing ugly about them at all !! 

not that there is anything ugly about everyone elses chis


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here's my babies.... jumba is kinda goofy looking as far as chi's go and i get a lot of people tell me he isn't a pure chi ( :roll: ) but he's very original looking and i think he's a cutie... as for my chiwi i think she is a stunning beautiful little girl.... of course they both are still puppies so are not in full coat yet:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I think one pic of Minx and Brooke would sell her on the long hairs... I think they're two of the prettiest long haired chis on here.
> 
> Not that all the others aren't pretty... but Cooper has a big crush on little Minx.


Not to mention Sophie and Ruby. :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah... Ruby's gorgeous, as well as Sophie


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

In that 4th pic she looks like a gentle baby lion....stunning!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

aully remind me of austin  and they both have big sexy lips LMAO


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

and deano! lol - ill look for a piccy of deano long haired.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

and the jakester

and little tyke thomas


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i love all of your chi's!! How could people not like Jumba? I think he is just about the coolest looking unique chi ever! He looks like a little wolf, and is just so cute! And as for chiwi she is quite the princess, and those pictures of tyke and jakster are so beautiful, if they don't make her want one i don't know what will, and deano has one of the sweetest little faces!! all we need now are minx brooke sophie ruby and a few more of our gorgeous long haireds and she'll be set!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

This is my long haired pup Rocky. 










[/img]


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > I think one pic of Minx and Brooke would sell her on the long hairs... I think they're two of the prettiest long haired chis on here.
> ...


Awww, thanks for that!!! Minx & Brooke are blushing!  They say posing for pics maybe wasn't so bad after all when people say such nice things about them! Here are some of their pics and I'll send a message to Peta to post some pics of beautiful Ruby. I know Peta is pretty busy with final two weeks of Uni for year at present.  :wave: 

Minx




















Brooke


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Great... now I have to mop up after Cooper. Thanks. :roll: 

Cooper says: HI MINX!! You are so pretty!! You are pretty too, Brooke!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Hehe, May, I'm meant to be doing 3 assignments now but I got a little distracted  Your girls are just gorgeous! you know how much I love em and can't wait to meet them!

So are everyone elses little treasures 

Here's a few of the Rubester:




























off to do schoolwork now  
(btw, Rubys newspaper thingy comes out tomorrow!)


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Great... now I have to mop up after Cooper. Thanks. :roll:
> 
> Cooper says: HI MINX!! You are so pretty!! You are pretty too, Brooke!!


Hehe, Hi Cooper, it's Minx here. I just finished getting Brooke in trouble again. Mom thought we were fast asleep in the lounge again so she went to look at some stuff on her computer and I chewed the rug again and of course anything I want to do Brooke wants to do too! But I rang away when I hear Mom come so Brooke got caught by herself!!! You should try that with Omakitty! You see Mom's think they can't tell you off unless they actually catch you in the act so it's so much fun to let the other one get the blame! Later Cooper!!!  :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

EEEEEK! Now Cooper's Mom will be mopping up big time!!!!! Thanks Peta, if that doesn't convince 'em I'll eat my ummmm Whittaker's Peanut Slab! Hehe, trying to wean myself off them, they're so addictive!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Roie said:


> i love all of your chi's!! How could people not like Jumba? I think he is just about the coolest looking unique chi ever! He looks like a little wolf, and is just so cute! And as for chiwi she is quite the princess, and those pictures of tyke and jakster are so beautiful, if they don't make her want one i don't know what will, and deano has one of the sweetest little faces!! all we need now are minx brooke sophie ruby and a few more of our gorgeous long haireds and she'll be set!


you'd be surprised how many people tell me jumba is weird looking and yesterday i got "he's uglier then the typical ugly chihuahua"


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Here's Tucker... His coat is really starting to come in, all the feathering on the tail, legs and tummy is very noticable now!









and here is his daddy who has a beatiful coat (breeder picture)







Reference web: http://www.pets4you.com/pages/sugarnspiceboys.html


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> you'd be surprised how many people tell me jumba is weird looking and yesterday i got "he's uglier then the typical ugly chihuahua"


'

Thats aweful!!! I couldn't even contemplate thinking that coz he's so gorgeous, but saying that to someone about their dog is horrible! Mean person!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > you'd be surprised how many people tell me jumba is weird looking and yesterday i got "he's uglier then the typical ugly chihuahua"
> ...


 :x :twisted: :shock: :roll: :? Had to rush off before but can't believe what I'm seeing now!!! Mandy those people must be big time ugly inside !!! GRRR How dare they say that about our beautiful little boy Jumba??? I think he has such beautiful colouring and I looove his gorgeous eyes. BTW Will they stay that colour? He looks like a little prince in his lovely purple bed. I loove that bed too! I could steal it, it's in my favourite colour! Chiwi is so perfect too, a real little princess. I think every single one of the chi's that we see on this forum are gorgeous and appealing. SIGH. That's why I spend soooo much time on my PC looking at all the pics. :wink: 

P S Hey Peta, haven't seen that stunning second pic of Ruby before. I've got the other two beauuuutiful ones on my screensaver but how could you keep any other pics to yourself???? :shock: Don't forget to post pics and story from the newspaper article!!!  :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> you'd be surprised how many people tell me jumba is weird looking and yesterday i got "he's uglier then the typical ugly chihuahua"


 :twisted: :angryfire: :cussing: Give me their name and address.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks peta and may :wave: i told them they wouldn't know what cute was if it smacked them in their face hehe. it didn't bother me too bad, but it hurt. it's like if someone was to say your child was ugly.....

his eyes seem like they will remain this color. they are very different looking, the outside ring is a blue green the there is a deep navy blue color and then the black pupil. and his bed lol he stole that from chiwi i had to buy her a new one... i got it from ebay it's handmade.

lol sheryl trust me if i knew who said it i'd be over there in a heartbeat.


----------



## chalupa_lover_2006 (Oct 5, 2005)

*pic*

here is my baby long haired


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Roie said:
> 
> 
> > i love all of your chi's!! How could people not like Jumba? I think he is just about the coolest looking unique chi ever! He looks like a little wolf, and is just so cute! And as for chiwi she is quite the princess, and those pictures of tyke and jakster are so beautiful, if they don't make her want one i don't know what will, and deano has one of the sweetest little faces!! all we need now are minx brooke sophie ruby and a few more of our gorgeous long haireds and she'll be set!
> ...


Jumba practically invented cuteness. Even if I thought someone's dog was homely I would never say so in a million years. What the heck is wrong with people and their lack of manners???? I just wanna smack someone like that. :x


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I cannot believe anyone would think Jumba was ugly much less have the stupidity and lack of manners to say so. He's gorgeous, I love his coloring and his face. Of course Marcus is in love with Chiwi and has been for ages now. I will say he has good taste.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks rach :wave: 


and marcus chiwi likes you too  tell your mommy that jumba appreciates her nice compliments :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

here is a long hair for ya....


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's my Emma... Everyone who meets her thinks she's so cute... maybe it will swing your sister's vote


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awwww..Emma is such a fluffball :lol:

Sully is a babe too :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

all your chis look great

i have to say mine a pretty stunning too    

Pepi, This is my Fave pic of him









Mini










and of course the late hunny


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

emma is soo sooo pretty


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks!  She had just had a bath and fluff dry so she was extra fluffy but she does have a lovely coat if I do say so myself! Gosh I just did!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Oooh...I don't know about her sister but you are all making ME want a long haired Chi...they are all so CUTE!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

We do have some freaking awesome chi's in this forum, don't we? Wow! :wave:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Roie said:
> 
> 
> > i love all of your chi's!! How could people not like Jumba? I think he is just about the coolest looking unique chi ever! He looks like a little wolf, and is just so cute! And as for chiwi she is quite the princess, and those pictures of tyke and jakster are so beautiful, if they don't make her want one i don't know what will, and deano has one of the sweetest little faces!! all we need now are minx brooke sophie ruby and a few more of our gorgeous long haireds and she'll be set!
> ...



You did slap that person upside the head.. right?? :wink: Seriously I LOVE JUMBA he is one of my favorites.. when i saw him i was jealous he is sooo beautiful and i love his eyes.. don't listen to stupid people Jumba and Chiwi are AMAZING looking chi's!!!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Jumba is a favourite of mine too. He's just gorgeous.
I havent seen a piccy of Sophie on this thread yet and she's gotta be one of the prettiest long haired girlies in the world!!! And Charley is beautiful!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Roie said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > Roie said:
> ...


trust me if it was said to my face or even in person i woulda been all over that person lol. it was sent to me by e-mail. 

thanks everyone :wave: jumba's uniqueness is what made him stnad out to me, plus he won me over with his winning personality


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

my baby boy


----------

